# Big 'Girl' Now.....



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Harrigab,

Wishing your 'Special Girl' a happy first birthday    

Welldone done RUBY here's to many more.....   

Mr & Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

awwhhh, thanks guys, if the rain lets up, I'll get some birthday pics ;D


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ruby!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ruby girl!! :-*


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ruby! Hope you're spoiled rotten today...though would that really be any different from every other day?


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy birthday Ruby!! Here's wishing you a day full of cakes and cookies! ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy birthday Ruby!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Wags and wiggles from Oquirrh! Happy birthday, Ruby!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Happy birthday ruby!! Hope you have a good day eating steak and chasing rabbits!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hbomb said:


> Happy birthday ruby!! Hope you have a good day eating steak and chasing rabbits!


no steak, but i took the air rifle into the cornfield and she retrieved her first rabbit ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Ruby from Cash, June and Lucy.
Congratulations on your first rabbit.
We need pictures. ;D


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh well done! yeah we need some pics 

Hercules ran away from a pigeon today. Not much hope for him as a hunting dog.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ruby!!!!!!!

We do need some pics from the day


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy birthday Ruby! What a great present - 1st rabbit!!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy (belated) birthday Ruby!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby says thank you all ;D, unfortunately it was lashing down with rain so I didn't take my camera out on our walk, typical that the only time I don't take me camera she retrieves her first rabbit, but she was as proud as punch with her head held high, ears back and back end wagging furiously as she brought it to me ;D


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

A bit late but happy birthday to Ruby! Just realised she was born the day after meeee! ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A big Roo Roo Roo to Ruby Roo from Ozkar, Astro and little Zsa Zsa......oh and of course from me!!  Hope you spoilt her!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

due to the inclement weather last night I never got to clean her prize, so I thought I'd grab a pic of her with it this morning


----------

